# Gloss Black B-Pillars



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Hi guys,

Wondering if I could get some advice, I have a Volvo V40 which has gloss black b-pillars which are lightly swirled. I have Gtechniq C4 which I want to apply to help protect them, but firstly the swirls need taken care of before applying the coating.

I haven't currently got a DA, but do plan on getting a DAS-6 Pro in the near future, I haven't used a DA before or any other machine polishers for that matter so I'm a total beginner! 

So I'm wondering if I should try to sort out the b-pillars myself or is it too risky? I could contact a professional detailer to sort them out for me, which I feel might be the better option?

Any input is much appreciated!

Cheers 

Jason


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bense556 (Mar 14, 2017)

I recently did my parents V40, and it was my first time with a DA. I think the most rewarding bit about it was doing the B-Pillars you are talking about. Them being gloss black, it is very satisfying watching the work take place - and the finish is just amazing. 

If you are getting a DA soon, get one of the kits that are available with the Hexlogic pads and Megs 105 & 205. I wish I had done this, as I have spent a small fortune getting all different pads/polishes. Then start with the least aggressive combo - 205 & white pad. Change things if needed.

I used Menzerna 400 cut on an orange pad, but that probably say more about my technique than anything else, but it came up a treat and the C5 I put on protects them nicely.


----------



## scottk7 (Jul 7, 2014)

I've done it on my old golf with m205 and a polishing pad. Couple passes, take it easy. Tape off rubbers seals


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jul 17, 2012)

And remember that the paint on these pillars is usually comparatively soft, so make sure to use the least aggressive method.


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Cheers for the input guys, bense that's a good shout about the megs kit, I think I'm going to go down that route!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Sometimes they're painted, sometimes it's just polished acrylic - either way you definitely want to be taking it gently.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

"Slow speed 2, so that a build up of heat and less introduction of marring, Menzerna is more oily giving longer more effective cutting time".

Have a search on whitedetails.co.uk utube Vlog he has this ^^^ specific information, thanks Jim.

John Tht.


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

I sorted the black pillars on a Jag XF like mine using a DAS6, 3 inch yellow spot pad and Scholl S3, then refined with CSP No3. You could get away with using just S3 though.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

You could do it yourself but considering you haven't used a DA let alone a 3" pad then I would either practice first on a small scrap panel or go and see your nearest Detailer or see if a mobile valeter/Detailer can help you out, it wouldn't cost you much but it's an option


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Are you in Belfast? I'm near Luton but my brother moved over to Co Down. Could help you out if I am over visiting him next month?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Jason,

Where abouts are you, bud. I'm in Banbridge and more than happy to help you out. 

Cheers

Cooks 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cy-Zuki (Feb 9, 2015)

Hey *Titanium Htail* any chance of a link to that whitedetail vlog on youtube - have searched to no avail - there are sooo many!

Thanks
Geoff


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Cy-Zuki said:


> Hey *Titanium Htail* any chance of a link to that whitedetail vlog on youtube - have searched to no avail - there are sooo many!
> 
> Thanks
> Geoff


About 28 mins in






Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Wow! Thanks for the offers guys! Niall, I'm not far from Sprucefield, I could arrange to meet up with you in Banbridge at some point, cheers mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

JayMac said:


> Wow! Thanks for the offers guys! Niall, I'm not far from Sprucefield, I could arrange to meet up with you in Banbridge at some point, cheers mate
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No probs at all bud. Pm me any stage.

Cheers.

N

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------

